# About Low Pressure Fuel Pump!



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Gals and Guys,

I think that my Low Pressure Fuel Pump is going to fail soon, by now I'm running the OEM one with my APR's Stage III Turbo Kit, so I'm wondering if I should just buy the OEM Low Pressure Fuel Pump and replace it, or if there's a better option for my setup, either Aftermarket or OEM (for example I don't know if the Audi S3 uses the same Low Pressure Fuel Pump or if it's a better one (K03 vs K04 setup) or even if an Audi RS4 would work on my car).

In advance thank you very much for your help and support!

Best regards,

Beto


----------



## rdjr74 (Jun 26, 2007)

Out of curiosity, what makes you think this?


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

USRT makes a LPFP Kit for 2.0T FSI... upgrading you LPFP usually means you're shooting for over 400whp.. are you still on the K04? Are you sure the problem isn't the low pressure sensor?.. which have been known to crap out.


----------



## bacillus (Apr 21, 2011)

If you have access to vcds then you can measure your lpfp output pressure.


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi Gals and Guys,
> 
> I think that my Low Pressure Fuel Pump is going to fail soon, by now I'm running the OEM one with my APR's Stage III Turbo Kit, so I'm wondering if I should just buy the OEM Low Pressure Fuel Pump and replace it, or if there's a better option for my setup, either Aftermarket or OEM (for example I don't know if the Audi S3 uses the same Low Pressure Fuel Pump or if it's a better one (K03 vs K04 setup) or even if an Audi RS4 would work on my car).
> 
> ...


you should measure your low pressure before you "think" its failing.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

bacillus said:


> If you have access to vcds then you can measure your lpfp output pressure.


Thanks man! I'll do so since I don't have a CEL turned on! Do you know which is the normal parameter for this flow?

Thanks again,

Beto


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

loudgli said:


> you should measure your low pressure before you "think" its failing.


Thanks!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

joeyvdubGLI said:


> USRT makes a LPFP Kit for 2.0T FSI... upgrading you LPFP usually means you're shooting for over 400whp.. are you still on the K04? Are you sure the problem isn't the low pressure sensor?.. which have been known to crap out.


Thanks Joey! I'll check this out!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

rdjr74 said:


> Out of curiosity, what makes you think this?


In few occasions the gas gauge doesn't works, it seems like if I didn't have any gas at all, even if the tank is full. and this is because of the floater that it's in this Low Pressure Fuel Pump. Also the car feels a little bit funny at idle and two friends of mine have had this issue which was solved by changing the Low Pressure Pump.

This is the why, and I hope this makes sense... LOL!


----------



## rdjr74 (Jun 26, 2007)

BETOGLI said:


> In few occasions the gas gauge doesn't works, it seems like if I didn't have any gas at all, even if the tank is full. and this is because of the floater that it's in this Low Pressure Fuel Pump. Also the car feels a little bit funny at idle and two friends of mine have had this issue which was solved by changing the Low Pressure Pump.
> 
> This is the why, and I hope this makes sense... LOL!


Absolutely! I would troubleshoot the same then.. good luck!

See, if you thread it, they will come...


----------



## bacillus (Apr 21, 2011)

Log block 103 for low-side feed pressure from the tank.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi Gals and Guys,
> 
> I think that my Low Pressure Fuel Pump is going to fail soon, by now I'm running the OEM one with my APR's Stage III Turbo Kit, so I'm wondering if I should just buy the OEM Low Pressure Fuel Pump and replace it, or if there's a better option for my setup, either Aftermarket or OEM (for example I don't know if the Audi S3 uses the same Low Pressure Fuel Pump or if it's a better one (K03 vs K04 setup) or even if an Audi RS4 would work on my car).
> 
> ...


 Why are you on OEM pump and not APR intank pump ? Your Stage 3 kit only a few months old call them up for warranty replacement. Bob G


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

rracerguy717 said:


> Why are you on OEM pump and not APR intank pump ? Your Stage 3 kit only a few months old call them up for warranty replacement. Bob G


Hi Bob,
As always thank you so much for all your help and support! Indeed my Stage III kit came with their HPFP which is running fine, the Low Pressure Fuel Pump is the one that I think it is starting to fail.

Have a good one!

Beto


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi Bob,
> As always thank you so much for all your help and support! Indeed my Stage III kit came with their HPFP which is running fine, the Low Pressure Fuel Pump is the one that I think it is starting to fail.
> 
> Have a good one!
> ...


The kit is suppose to come with a new intank pump also . Like others said don't guess log LPFP duty cycle to make sure. Bob G.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

rracerguy717 said:


> The kit is suppose to come with a new intank pump also . Like others said don't guess log LPFP duty cycle to make sure. Bob G.


Hi again Bob,

Indeed Chris at APR told me that the previous VW Golf GTI YM 2006 came with a smaller (mod of the MKIV) Low pressure Fuel Pump as stock, so in those cases APR added a Low Pressure Fuel Pump as part of their kit, but later on and once these cars had a better Low Pressure Fuel Pumps their Low Pressure Fuel Pump wasn't necessary anymore.

This Saturday I'll try to see a friend who has a VAG COM so we can log my car.

Thanks to everybody for your help!

Best regards,

Beto


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

bacillus said:


> Log block 103 for low-side feed pressure from the tank.


Thanks man, I highly appreciate it!


----------

